# Nachos on OSX?



## wubbahed (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm a Computer Science student who's taking a class this semester on Modern Operating Systems.  Fun fun fun.

Anyway, we're doing a lot of our first assignments using Nachos (http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/tom/nachos/), and I was curious if anyone had successfully run this on OSX?  It would be great to run this stuff locally on my Mac instead of being logged in all the time to the University systems... Any pointers or advice would be great.  Thanks


----------



## billbaloney (Jan 27, 2003)

It's not terribly portable, or intelligent about determining the host it's on.  There's no option for a Darwin-like machine, and if you try to fudge it you get a string of errors.  I can rework the references to some of the include files to make it a certain distance into the make process, but that's it.  I don't think it'll be worth your time to port this to OS X.


----------

